# My 1st Grow Journal - THE Ultimate College Grow



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys.  Good to be back after my stint of absence.  How's life Thorn, Trillions, Hick?  Just ordered from Jim at Dope-Seeds.com.  Looked a little sketchy but I did a little looking into it and Dutch Passion vouched for them so I said "What the Hay?!".  I had an indoor/outdoor grow from some great bagseed (vegged inside but flowered outside) but it didn't go well. 1st grow so I was still learning and the late transplant didn't work too well on 1 plant, 1 went male on me, and the last was around 3 weeks from finishing before I realized it had mealy bugs and rootknot nematoads REALLY badly.  It was a shame to get nothing outta my first grow but this time I hope for the best.  Gonna be doing a stealth grow in my place... under my bed (It's a Double).  Lemme know if this is a 1st here.  Gonna be putting my bed on risers (2 cinderblocks), lining the walls with mylar.  I am using Four 4 ft. Flouros (Don't remember lumens or wattage right know but will let you know soon), About 2.5 dozen Cfl's, and a 300 w Hps I am going to be moving around.  Just took Organic Gardening this Summer in school and I am thinking about applying an organic grow to this just to see if I can handle it on a full-size grow next outdoor season (anybody ever grow KC Brains KC42 - 1300g yield!).  I ordered 10 Hindu Kush regular seeds, as well as 5 Feminized White Russians.  I am planning on pulling one of the White Russians out and crossing it with a Hindu Kush male and putting 2 of the ? Females in to get seeds for the next grow.  Anybody ever crossed Auto Hindu Kush and Auto White Russian?  Sounds tasty and I am thinking about "Castor Troy" for the name... Movie Buffs -  Name the movie and Director!  Has anybody grown Auto Hindu Kush or Auto White Russian from Lowlife Seeds before?  Seen some other forums (yuk!) with guys/gals who have grown it but was hoping for a little MJPassion advice or tips from those who have grown it before.  The Lowlife guys (Don't know their names) said the prefered germination method was to drop them into a cup of water.  I have always trusted the tried and true method involving a simple paper towel, but have heard of people dropping seeds into water with some what I believe was Hydrogen Peroxide.  Anybody know the best way to germ Lowlifes are from experience?  Darn... Too baked:hubba:, rambling on, have an exam in Accounting in 3 hrs, haven't studied... Gotta get goin.  I will let ya'll know more as soon as I get going...


----------



## Melissa (Sep 9, 2008)

*good luck in the exam disco 

and looks like it will be fun to watch ,,,count me in :48:*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry man i hear bad things about kc brains... but i wish u the best


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

I had heard the same thang about the KC Brains "brand" but 1300g seems too good to pass up, especially since they are sooo cheap!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 9, 2008)

*i did nl with kc brains    one ive got outside ,,,1 that flowered inside 7 that didnt germ ,,,
:48:*


----------



## Weezy (Sep 9, 2008)

Hydrogen Peroxide to germinate? I have never heard of that.  I have heard of and applied 2.5 tsp of h202(hydrogen peroxide) per gallon of water every other watering.  The extra oxygen atom (negative) kills disease causing organisms and spores so this is most likely the reason for them doing so(utilizing this for germination).  I will actually copy and paste my information about h202.(I obtained from O.G. F.A.Q.S, I was an O.G.er back in '03)

*What are the benefits of Hydrogen Peroxide and how do i apply it?* 
Contributed by: Snaps_Provolone 
Submitted: 04-22-2003 

Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) it is made up of Hydrogen (H2) and Oxygen (O2), however H2O2 has an extra Oxygen atom in an unstable arrangement - it is this extra negatively charged Oxygen atom that gives H2O2 its useful properties. H2O2 is used for many purposes including cleaning, bleaching, sterilizing, rocket fuel, animal feed treatment and in addition many miraculous claims about its health benefits have been made. This faq focuses on its use in horticultural applications. H2O2 is of great use for both hydroponics and dirt/soilless gardening. 

*What Does Hydrogen Peroxide do?* 

H2O2 is an unstable molecule; when it breaks down, a single oxygen atom (O-)and a molecule of water is released. This oxygen atom is extremely reactive and will attach itself to either another Oxygen atom (forming a stable O2 molecule) or attack a nearby organic molecule. 

H2O2 will rapidly eliminate the Chlorine used in many municipal water supplies, as well as degrade any pesticides, herbicides or other organic matter that might be present. Well water is often high in methane and organic sulfates, both of which H2O2 will remove. 

Both the stable and O- forms will increase the level of dissolved oxygen. Increasing the DO in your nutrient solution will benefit the root system and be detrimental to harmful anaerobic bacteria such as pythium. 

Many disease-causing organisms and spores are killed by the free O- atom. The free Oxygen atom will destroy dead organic material (i.e., leaves and roots) in the system, preventing them from rotting and spreading diseases. H2O2 will help eliminate existing infections and will help prevent future ones. It is also useful for suppressing algae growth. 

*Over Watering* 

Both soil and hydroponic plants often fall prey to the same syndrome. Hydroponic crops often fail due to "root rot" and soil crops succumb to "over-watering." The actual cause is a shortage of Oxygen at the root zone, allowing a Pythium infection to take hold. 

In a soil system, the soil consists of particles, a film of water on the particles and air spaces between the particles. When too much water is put into the soil, the air spaces fill with liquid. The roots will quickly use up the dissolved oxygen within these pore spaces. If the root system has not absorbed the water within these pore spaces, air will not be able to enter and Oxygen within that space will become depleted. In a low oxygen environment, roots will begin dying within twenty-four hours. 

As the roots die, the plant&#8217;s ability to uptake water and nutrients will drastically decrease, and the plant will show symptoms of nutrient deficiencies (pale leaves, and slow growth). Plants will start to wilt (appearing water deficient) &#8211; at this point many growers will mistakenly water their plants! 

In a Hydroponic system, oxygen deprivation is often caused by high temperatures and inadequate nutrient circulation and/or aeration. High reservoir temperatures interfere with Oxygen's ability to dissolve into water. Temperatures above 70F (20C) will eventually cause problems, 62F-65F (16C-18C) is recommended. 

Oxygen deprivation symptoms in hydroponics are similar to that of soil - but at least you are able to check the roots. Healthy roots should be mostly white with maybe a slight yellowish tan tinge. If they are a brownish color with dead tips or they easily pull away there is at least the beginning of a serious problem. An organic, &#8216;dirt like&#8217; rotting smell means there is already a very good chance it is too late. As roots die and rot, they remove Oxygen out of the water; as Oxygen levels are depleted even further. more will roots die - a viscous circle!. Reduced Oxygen levels and high temperatures encourage anaerobic bacteria and fungi, which attack the plant further mercilessly. 

*How does Hydrogen Peroxide prevent root rot & over-watering *

Plants watered with H2O2 will experience extra oxygen in the root zone when the peroxide breaks down. This helps stop the Oxygen from being depleted in the water filled air spaces until air can get back into them. High Oxygen levels at the roots will encourage rapid healthy root growth. In a Hydroponic systems, H2O2 will disperse through out the system and raise Oxygen levels as it breaks down. Strong white healthy roots with lots of fuzzy new growth will be visible. This fuzzy growth has massive surface area allowing for rapid absorption of the huge amounts of water and nutrients needed for rapid top growth. A healthy plant starts with a healthy root system. 

*How to use/apply it *

H2O2 comes in several different strengths: 3%, 5%, 8% and 35%, also sold as food grade Hydrogen Peroxide. The most economical is 35% which we recommend be diluted to three percent before using. When working with food grade H2O2, it is very important that you clean up any spills or splashes immediately, it will damage almost oxidize everything very quickly. Skin will be temporarily bleached pure white if not washed cleaned. Gloves are strongly recommended when working with any strong chemical. 

Food grade H2O2 can be diluted to three percent by mixing it one part to eleven parts water (preferably distilled). The storage container should be opaque to prevent light from getting in and it must be able to hold some pressure. If three-liter pop bottles are available in your area they are ideal for mixing and storing H2O2. There are twelve quarter liters (250ml) in three liters, if you put in one quarter liter H2O2 and eleven quarter liters (250ml) water in the bottle it will full of three percent H2O2 and the bottle can hold the pressure that the H2O2 will generate. 

Three percent Hydrogen Peroxide may be added at up to 3 ml's per liter (2 1\2 tsp. per gallon), but it is recommended that you start at a lower concentration and increase to full strength over a few weeks. 

For hydroponic applications, use every reservoir change and replace twenty-five percent (one quarter) every day. Example: In a 100L (25gal) reservoir you would add three hundred ml's (3%) H2O2 when changing the nutrient. You would then add seventy-five ml's more every day. 

[Editor&#8217;s note: high concentrations of H2o2 can be detrimental to organic additives (such as beneficial additives) and organic nutrient mixtures.] 

Application: 

US Standard 
1.28*G/C= Liquid Oz's per day 

Metric 
10*L/C= Ml per day 

Where; 
C= % concentration of H2O2 
L= Number of liters in reservoir 
G= Number of Gallons in reservoir 

Example: How much 3% H202 should I add to 7 gallons of nutes? 
1.28*7/3=2.986 Oz's each day. 

Where to get it 

35% food grade is called &#8220;food grade&#8221; because it has no toxic impurities. Of course your local hydroponics retailer or web stores have it (there may be shipping restrictions on high strength peroxides). The local feed supplier may have it in small towns. Prices range from fifteen dollars per quarter liter to eighty dollars a gallon. One gallon will treat up to fifty thousand liters of water. 

3%5%, 8% Can be found at most drugstores or pharmacies, prices start at a less than a dollar for a one hundred-ml bottle that will treat one hundred liters.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 9, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> I have always trusted the tried and true method involving a simple paper towel, but have heard of people dropping seeds into water with some what I believe was Hydrogen Peroxide.



Not dropping into straight Hydrogen Peroxide but only adding a little to the cup of water if you use that method.


----------



## Weezy (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, I was hoping you didn't mean it like that...that would not be good (to drop it into straight H202).  H202 has helped me in many applications from overwatering to root rot and I would definately use a weaker solution than i mentioned (2.5 tsp per gallon of water) when soaking the seeds.  According to the info I dropped, this will help rid of spores on the seeds although I have never used h202 to soak my seeds when germinating.  If anyone can refute this info then please do.  I could be wrong, I could be right (I could be black I could be white...)


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 24, 2008)

Seeds are ordered.  Room Set up about 80%.  Got 4 Dieselryder beans from a buddy but only 1 ended up popping through.  He told me he had put them in his car and doubted if any would sprout due to the car's summer heat.  Jim from Dope-Seeds.com was about as cool as they come.  He skipped the overseas credit card verification all together.  I'll post pics when I get everything in and the grow room is 100% up-and-running.


----------



## blancolighter (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm interested to check out your setup, lets see some pics!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 1, 2008)

Got the seeds today.  Jim gave me 11 instead of 10 Hindu Kush and 5 White Russian and a free 10 ThaixSkunk.  Going to buy pots and more soil tomorrow.  My 1 Dieselryder I put in straight organic soil from MG to see if it could pull through but I have my doubts.  The soil compacts SOOO much and I don't think the taproot is growing any bigger. Around 10 days of ZERO growth past the 1st set of true leaves.  When all is germed and potted I will post pics.


----------



## daf (Oct 12, 2008)

hook it up with those pics


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry for the late update.  3 of 4 germed for the WRs and 9 of 10 germed outta the Hindus, but I still have 1 WR left cause I crushed the extra Hindu Jim gave me.  I went hunting this weekend for the first time  but didn't see a darn thing.  Anyway... When I came back this week they had exploded in growth.  My final setup is 6 42w, 6 23w, 8 14w CFLs alternating between Daylight and White type bulbs, and I plan on adding another 2 42w and 4 23w bulbs by the end of the week.  My roommate also gave me 3 lights (no clue as to wattage) but they are blue and I figure the blue spectrum can only help in the veg.  Temps never get above 82F and drop to around 72F when the lights are off.  But here are the pics FINALLY! (The yellowing is from the camera as I am not that good at this whole photography thing yet, but the plants are as healthy as I could hope )

EDIT: I was high when I did this.  Plants were 16 days old at the time of the pictures.


----------



## The_Zaar (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey there *Disco94

*nice little grow op you have there...  Marijuana bunk beds...ha

Blue light is good to increase female tendencies...
Have you ever heard of the Banana Religion?

MJ plants' sex is not determined until the plant is 3 to 4 weeks old.  I have read that ethylene gas influences plants to be female. That's all plants, not just MJ. All ripening fruit gives off ethylene gas and bananas and apples are supposed to be high in ethylene gas as they ripen.  Let the banana go almost black or until you can't take the bugs anymore..Lol.  I've had some success with it..give a shot..let me know what your success rate is.


*T§Z*


----------



## st00ner (Oct 21, 2008)

Must be pleasant sleeping on your ladies . 

Very nice setup, good luck with the fluorescent, definitely will be watching this thread to see how you do.

Good luck!


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 21, 2008)

The_Zaar said:
			
		

> Have you ever heard of the Banana Religion?]



Thanks for tuning in man.  No I have never heard of it, What is it?


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 21, 2008)

The_Zaar said:
			
		

> Hey there *
> 
> MJ plants' sex is not determined until the plant is 3 to 4 weeks old.T§Z*


*

Auto-flowering plants show sex around week 2.*


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 21, 2008)

st00ner said:
			
		

> Must be pleasant sleeping on your ladies .
> 
> Very nice setup, good luck with the fluorescent, definitely will be watching this thread to see how you do.
> 
> Good luck!



It is nice, but the light runs at night so sometimes I gotta sleep on the couch to get a good night's sleep.  Makes me feel safe because people can't just wander in there, they have to get into my room which I made sure was a little tricky with some locks.  But no sleepovers:hubba:.  Haha but all in all I have been very happy with the Autos.  The CFLs have done great so far, just a little stretching in a couple plants but when they get to about week 4/5 I will be throwing in a 150W HPS I have lying around.


----------



## benamucc (Oct 21, 2008)

disco this setup will be fun to watch.  you ever wonder about fire hazard with those CFL's crammed into the bed frame?


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 21, 2008)

benamucc said:
			
		

> disco this setup will be fun to watch.  you ever wonder about fire hazard with those CFL's crammed into the bed frame?



Thanks.  I thought about potential fire hazards when putting this up.  I cut all the possible material that could touch the bulbs and the temps above the CFL hover around 87F so I am not too worried.  All of the sockets are also hooked up properly.  I guess if they light on fire I go with em while I sleep.     But I feel confident it is a safe setup from what I can gather.


----------



## The_Zaar (Oct 21, 2008)

The_Zaar said:
			
		

> All ripening fruit gives off ethylene gas and bananas and apples are supposed to be high in ethylene gas as they ripen.  Let the banana go almost black or until you can't take the bugs anymore...
> *T§Z*



Just stick some Banana's under you plants in 2-3wks of early veg growth.  This ethylene gas that the ripening fruit gives off creates a higher female success rate (so far as my experience has shown.  As well as a few other of my fellow growers)...That's it.  Let me know your success rate.

Holla

*T§Z*


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 21, 2008)

The_Zaar said:
			
		

> Just stick some Banana's under you plants in 2-3wks of early veg growth.  This ethylene gas that the ripening fruit gives off creates a higher female success rate (so far as my experience has shown.  As well as a few other of my fellow growers)...That's it.  Let me know your success rate.
> 
> Holla
> 
> *T§Z*



Possible fear of mold or it attracting bugs, especially fruit flies and gnats?


----------



## benamucc (Oct 21, 2008)

cool man!  i had a perfectly kept workshop mysteriously burn to the ground last winter.  the fire marshal couldn't figure it out, and that was with me standing beside him sifting through it, and being asked a gazzilion q's.  i'm mr. fire saftey these days.  :cop:


----------



## The_Zaar (Oct 21, 2008)

never had mold or bug problems with them.  I've had 6 of 6 plants female from seed.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

Good news.  Checked em out this morning and 6/12 have showed female sex (3 are Fem. seeds tho).  I am gonna put up new pics of the lights I have and the splitters I am using with some new pics of the girls.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2008)

hey Disco..nice setup my friend...How often do you update pics?  you see  nothing against you  but i dont know you   and realy like to see photos..lol..i update weekly...Heres some GREEN MOJO your way..and wishing you nothing but Females...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yea. I am gonna try and update every couple days or so.  My roommate needed a new battery for his camera and it had to be special ordered.  Need to buy a better camera soon too.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 25, 2008)

Gonna post pics tomorrow when the lights kick back on.  As of now I am waiting to sex 3, 1 being the runt I planted only 10 days ago.  3 were male and I am saving 2 as of now for pollen in a separate room.  On a die note I just decided to order more seeds for next spring when I will start my next grow.  Had to take advantage of The Attitude's special deal for this month.  I went for the Pick N' Mix.  Ended up with:

2 Fem. Strawberry Cough from Dutch Passion
3 Fem. Blueberry from Dutch Passion
2 Fem. Wonder Woman from Nirvana
2 Fem. Cheese from Big Buddha
2 Fem. White Widow from Seedsman
FREE 5 G13 Labs Reg. Power Skunk
FREE 1 Fem. Durban Poison
FREE 1 Fem. Northern Lights
... and hoping for some more 

Totaled to $170.  Kinda expensive but I feel like I got a deal and I always look at it as though that $170 would only buy me around a half oz here so I am happy as a clam.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Pullin up a chair, can't wait for the update!*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 26, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:  
DISCO MOJO :dancing:


----------



## tesla (Nov 5, 2008)

Great show happin here... Just need some more pron


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am having trouble finding a camera to use but they are getting big and I have 3 WRs and 4 Hindu Kush that have showed female sex traits and I killed all the males.  After thinking about it my apt. doesn't have the room to have a room to seed, just going with Sensi on this one.  Also just planted my last WR.


----------



## BUDBHOY (Nov 11, 2008)

hi H202 for seed germination is 2ml per ltr of water got that info when i bought a bottle from a good hydro store if hydroponically using in tank it says 5ml per 10ltr but i would personally use say 2.5-3 less is always best as it,s easier to add than take out you get me bud keep growing


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds good, but what's up with the update and pics? They should be looking awfully hairy by now...


----------



## Disco94 (Dec 3, 2008)

I could never get my camera up and running but I do have some pics, just a matter of transfering them.  Problem is I don't have the cord to hok up with my computer.  But they look great.  No idea on yield yet.  Probably gonna go for another 10 days making it a grand total of 10 weeks.  Just got my new microscope and the trichs are just getting cloudy on some and there is one tall girl who is really taking it slow, maybe 11 weeks for her.  And they don't smell much right now, you really cant even notice outside the room and there is no exhaust.  Smell skunky when closer.  I'll let ya'll know when the harvest is in and try and get pics up by then from throughout the grow.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jan 30, 2009)

the article on peroxide I found to be the best, thank you. what a easy preventive measure


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Jan 30, 2009)

this isnt in a dorm is it haha...that would be classic...a old buddy of mine at UMASS grew outside his dorm window (window went to a roof with an AC unit on it...he put it outside behind the AC unit....no one ever noticed aparently


----------



## 420benny (Jan 30, 2009)

disco, what are you going to do when the bed hits the ceiling from raising it up all the time??? Getting up to pee at 3 a.m. could be a challenge as well if you forget how high you are. Take that both ways.


----------

